# Toro 3521/421/521 Engine Mounting Bolt (P/N 322-7)



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

All,

Long story short, I have a Toro 521 w/o a motor. I got a Tecumseh HSK50 (and pulley) for it, but I need to know the type of mounting bolts I need for it.

They look to be Toro part number 322-7. But, I can't find any information on the type and size of bolt. It looks like a 3/8" Hex Head Cap Screw will fit the holes drilled into the snow blower chassis? I'm guessing a 2" length is long enough?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

As far as I'm aware it's nothing special. Just as long as you can get a lockwasher and nut on it with a thread or two showing you're good to go. Not sure but I believe they are 5/16".


----------

